# Pioneer AVIC-F Series



## kwintone (Jul 31, 2006)

With Pioneer's AVIC-F series coming out soon I thought I'd create a preview post. As previously suggested by 'tex members in Naplesr32fl's thread I would urge you to wait for the F series if you are thinking about an aftermarket navi (especially if you will be going with Pioneer).
*Three Models*
Pioneer Premier AVIC-F90BT
Pioneer AVIC-F900BT
Pioneer AVIC-F700BT
*Pioneer Europe - Preview*
http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/flas....html
*Pioneer Europe - Product Page*
http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/prod....html
*Pioneer USA - Info*
http://www.pioneerelectronics....eries
*Pioneer USA - Product Page*
http://www.pioneerelectronics....ation
*Video 1*
http://avic411.com/files/CityDemo.m4v
*Video 2*
http://avic411.com/files/MSNDirect.m4v
*MkV Picture*








*MkIV Picture*








*Passat*








*Touareg*


----------



## american gigolo (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-F Series (kwintone)*

I am going to be picking one up. I can't decide if I should get the premier model though.


----------



## kwintone (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-F Series (american gigolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *american gigolo* »_I am going to be picking one up. I can't decide if I should get the premier model though.

If you will be using an iPod, like 3D Landmark Locations, or will eventually be adding aftermarket AMP/Speakers then choose the F90BT, otherwise the F900BT should suffice. Basically, if you will use an ipod the price difference is only $50.
*F90BT:*
$1200
CD-IU230V connector (ipod cable)
4-volt preouts
3D Landmark Locations
2 year warranty
*F900BT:*
$1100
2-volt preouts
1 year warranty
***must buy CD-IU230V connector for $50


----------



## spewny (Apr 28, 2006)

I just bought an AVIC-D3 on ebay literally 30 minutes before I read this post. Looks like I'm going to be selling it again just as fast and waiting for these. I hate when this happens


----------



## kwintone (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: (spewny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spewny* »_I just bought an AVIC-D3 on ebay literally 30 minutes before I read this post. Looks like I'm going to be selling it again just as fast and waiting for these. I hate when this happens









technology is a fickle b****








at least you didn't go through the installation process yet!


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-F Series (kwintone)*

The F series does look good. I bought a D3 a month ago and I don't regret it despite how cool these are. One nit to pick though. The screen size is small. It's a 5.8 inch screen. The D3 is 6.1 and I think that is barely big enough.
I got my D3X package for 740 (after rebate). It all works well and no complaints, but I will admit that these look to be much better units.


----------



## kwintone (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-F Series (Motown_Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motown_Dub* »_One nit to pick though. The screen size is small. It's a 5.8 inch screen. The D3 is 6.1 and I think that is barely big enough.

Supposedly the new F-Series has a much higher resolution than the previous D and Z series despite its smaller screen size. Reviews thus far have claimed that this higher resolutions makes up for the smaller size. However, I agree with you that as technology moves forward a smaller screen size offering seems to be alarming. Especially when every other brand is starting to offer larger screens (including OEM!).


----------



## 1.8tHavoc (May 23, 2008)

One of my big issues is security, as I've had a Pioneer AVH-P5700DVD stolen from one of my cars...along with the rest of my system. Is there any form of security associated with the unit? Like a detachable faceplate, (the entire face...not like the P5700, which had a detachable control panel, and that's all i have left of it), some form of a cover, or a way to "debadge" it without voiding the warranty? Maybe someone can design a glossy sticker that says VW or Volkswagen to cover up the Pioneer and unit features.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (1.8tHavoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tHavoc* »_One of my big issues is security, as I've had a Pioneer AVH-P5700DVD stolen from one of my cars...along with the rest of my system. Is there any form of security associated with the unit? Like a detachable faceplate, (the entire face...not like the P5700, which had a detachable control panel, and that's all i have left of it), some form of a cover, or a way to "debadge" it without voiding the warranty? Maybe someone can design a glossy sticker that says VW or Volkswagen to cover up the Pioneer and unit features.

There is a whole security section on the avic411.com site. Lots of people have the same concerns as you.
I've been trying to devise a way to make my headunit look more stock and hopefully less attractive. I was thinking about using opaque contact paper that could be cut and applied to the unit, it would be removable if there was a warranty issue (with some effort) and could obscure the gloss and details enough that it might appear stock.
It's just an idea and I have no idea of it will work or not.


----------



## 1.8tHavoc (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, that's me on avic411.com too haha! I guess I'll have to come up with something when the unit hits stores. How hard is it to get our headunits out though? Don't you need to have the keys? (sorry, I just got my VW).


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (1.8tHavoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tHavoc* »_Yeah, that's me on avic411.com too haha! I guess I'll have to come up with something when the unit hits stores. How hard is it to get our headunits out though? Don't you need to have the keys? (sorry, I just got my VW).

The removal keys make it a bunch easier to remove the headunit in your car. I've got a MKV and I have a bunch of dashboard to remove to get mine out.
If I come up with something I'll post it up.


----------



## 1.8tHavoc (May 23, 2008)

So in order to get it out they would have to have the keys right? (Or just break stuff.)


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (1.8tHavoc)*

yup, removal keys or a crowbar...you can guess which one they (theives) use.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Motown_Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motown_Dub* »_
The removal keys make it a bunch easier to remove the headunit in your car. I've got a MKV and I have a bunch of dashboard to remove to get mine out.
If I come up with something I'll post it up.

its not that bad, there are a few DIYs in the mk5 forum you might want to look at
I find this tool helpfull and keep one in my install kit
Profit dash tool








I know I'll personaly be getting my hands on a F Series at a Pioneer demo in 2 weeks, Ill post up when I get a chance to put it thru its paces
once its out look us up to save some cash on it


----------



## kwintone (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I know I'll personaly be getting my hands on a F Series at a Pioneer demo in 2 weeks, Ill post up when I get a chance to put it thru its paces
once its out look us up to save some cash on it









great, keep us posted. i will be sure to send my business your way once again!


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (kwintone)*

I am sooooo behind the times, I have never owned a car that has DD, probably never will.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
once its out look us up to save some cash on it









Soooooo.......you guys gonna offer a trade up program for those of us who just bought a D3x from ya


----------



## relidtm (Dec 4, 2004)

so does it need a diffrent adapter ? for a mkiv gti? or who can link me to one that works..
thanks!










_Modified by relidtm at 12:15 PM 6-6-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_I am sooooo behind the times, I have never owned a car that has DD, probably never will.

me neither








but the F500 unit will fit almost any dash as its basicaly an oversized portable Nav unit with a dedicated car dock


----------



## Cadsbury (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm a Pioneer Dealer and just got 3 AVIC-F900BT's in. If anyone is interested send me a PM and I'll respond with a price. Per my dealer agreement I can't list the prices online so PM is better.
I can also get the 700BT's as well, along with the iPod cable, XM and Sirius Modules, and most other Pioneer stuff.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## relidtm (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (Cadsbury)*

so why woulkd the older double din need a mount for the mkiv and the newer one doesnt?
Crutchfield and best buy says that that unit does not fit my car so i was wondering what I would need for it to fit
thanks


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (relidtm)*

Thats what I want my D3 to be.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (soundguydave)*

I was going to call you bad names, then I saw the price and realized I'd rather have a K04








Very nice looking units, especially when in the Passat.


----------



## devyl (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm sorry, but $850 MSRP for navigation and no DVD playback? Seeing as how I work in a car audio shop, we sell more AVHP4000DVD's then units with nav. I have a feeling the AVIC-F700BT won't be a popular item.


----------



## Naplesr32fl (May 3, 2007)

Hi guys, just found the AVIC-F90BT for $983,- at
http://www.al-eds.com/product....age=1
and ordered one.
Coupon code is "avic411 " for the discount.


----------



## bcramer v2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Naplesr32fl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Naplesr32fl* »_Hi guys, just found the AVIC-F90BT for $983,- at
http://www.al-eds.com/product....age=1
and ordered one.
Coupon code is "avic411 " for the discount.

I hope you realize that Al-Eds is no longer shipping any F90BTs for the time being because of all the bugs and firmware problems that are plaguing this units. 
Pioneer is apparently looking at the known bugs and is attempting to solve them and then ship out a new batch of units...I guess we will all see what happens. There is a lot more info about it at avic411.com


----------



## Chacolla (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (bcramer v2.0)*

Anyone have any idea when this unit is gonna be available without the bugs?


----------



## bcramer v2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Chacolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chacolla* »_Anyone have any idea when this unit is gonna be available without the bugs?









Pioneer actually just released a firmware update yesterday. Apparently most of the bugs have been worked out... Although that is hard to say since a majority of the complaints were qualitative not quantitative in nature.
You can either check out Pioneer's website or avic411.com for more information.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i just updated my firmware on mine and most of the bugs are gone


----------



## relidtm (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

question vince i always wondered, how is it when you update the maps and such? does it have alot of space on the flash memory?


----------



## Chacolla (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince557* »_i just updated my firmware on mine and most of the bugs are gone

Is it still really slow? And how is the nav?


----------



## BlackGLS (Nov 28, 2004)

with the new firmware you can view the map in 2d with tracking up, or still just north up. We've done a couple of these at the shop, and our customers have been very unhappy about not having 2D track up view on the map. 
Are the memory problems gone too? We had one that kept giving us "not enough physical memory to perform the requested operation" Just like you'd see in windows.
Also, has it sped up performance at all? These things are rediculously slow? Please let me know. If they havn't fixed this stuff, then looks like I'll be swapping them for the Kenwoods.


----------

